# TV Tipp Heute Abend Spiegel TV Extra



## Eifelsniper (26. Januar 2010)

Falls es jemand sehen will 


"Spiegel"-TV extra  							23.15Uhr auf VOX

Zwischen Hobby und Sucht - Die Online-Generation.  Die Games-Industrie generiert inzwischen mehr Umsatz als Hollywood. Der  weltweite Jahresumsatz erreicht Rekordmarken von 30 Milliarden Dollar.  Von diesem Kuchen wollen auch hierzulande Firmen ein Stück abhaben und  programmieren hochkomplexe Spiele.  Die größte Ansammlung von Computerfreaks findet sich auf sogenannten  'LAN-Partys', wo sich gleich mehrere tausend Gamer treffen. Ähnlich wie  bei Fußball- oder Schachturnieren, werden die ... (tvtv66)

Quelle:TVTV.de


----------



## ShiZon (26. Januar 2010)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Falls es jemand sehen will
> 
> 
> "Spiegel"-TV extra                              23.15Uhr auf VOX
> ...



Was will man heutzutage erwarten, die Eltern schaffen es kaum noch ihre Kinder zu erziehen, weil sie alle zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind und die Kids zum Teil auf sich allein gestellt sind. Es mag ausnahmen geben wo sich die Eltern Zeit für ihre Kinder nehmen, viele Kinder werden auch gemobbt was auch dazu führen kann, das sie sich in eine Scheinwelt begeben z. B. WoW um dort frei zu sein und keine Angst mehr haben sich mit der Realität auseinander zu setzen, die Sucht- bzw. Verlierungsgefahr ist bei Online Games hoch, da sie ständig aktualisiert werden und immer wieder was neues raus kommt. Die einzigste Möglichkeit sein Kind zu beschützen sehe ich darin, seinem Kind zu zuhören und auf die Probleme ein zu gehen. Dafür brauche ich kein Spiegel TV.


----------



## riedochs (26. Januar 2010)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Falls es jemand sehen will
> 
> 
> "Spiegel"-TV extra                              23.15Uhr auf VOX
> ...



Ich erwarte bei so einer Sendung keine Realitätsnähe sondern eher die übliche Panikmache und Propaganda. Von daher werde ich mir das bestimmt nicht antun


----------



## Oneill (26. Januar 2010)

Ich meine ich hab die schonmal gesehn, kann aber auch ne andere sein.
Werds mir nochmal anschaun.


----------



## Rotax (26. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich erwarte bei so einer Sendung keine Realitätsnähe sondern eher die übliche Panikmache und Propaganda. Von daher werde ich mir das bestimmt nicht antun




Gerade Spiegel (TV) ist aber dafür bekannt, ziemlich realitätsnah zu berichten. Das Vorurteil trifft hier definitiv nicht zu.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hab ich die mal auf youtube gesehen.


----------



## herethic (26. Januar 2010)

Spiegel/Spiegel TV ist vielzu Unionsnah,alsdas sie Positiv über Spiele berichten würden.


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Januar 2010)

Schauts euch doch einfach an, dann werdet ihr euch ne Meinung bilden können^^


----------



## Eifelsniper (26. Januar 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Schauts euch doch einfach an, dann werdet ihr euch ne Meinung bilden können^^



   Richtig...
  ich wollte hier keine Lawine los treten über Realitätsnahe Berichterstattung, Vorurteile über Eltern die ihre Kinder vernachlässigen und Mobbingopfer.
  Ich wollte eigentlich nur auf die Sendung hinweisen bzw. das Thema da wir hier im PC GAMES Hardware Forum sind! 
  Sehe ich hoffentlich richtig?!?!
  Ich werde mir es anschauen und ich denke der ein oder andere ebenso…


----------



## Explosiv (26. Januar 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Schauts euch doch einfach an, dann werdet ihr euch ne Meinung bilden können^^



Dito, ich persönlich schaue gern Spiegel TV-Sendungen, da Sie gut recherchiert und unvoreingenommen berichten, mal sehen ob ich es heut noch vor den Fernseher schaffe *glotz* .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## ole88 (26. Januar 2010)

ich schaus mir an, kam am samstag erst über 4std über zagreb sarajevo etc. was da von 1992 bis 1999 abging, echt krass vor allem die bilder und was da sonst abging damals war echt traurig das die welt zugeschaut hat. 

naja ma gugen ob die so genau berichten


----------



## frEnzy (26. Januar 2010)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Was will man heutzutage erwarten, die Eltern schaffen es kaum noch ihre Kinder zu erziehen, weil sie alle zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind und die Kids zum Teil auf sich allein gestellt sind.


Das halte ich übrigens auch für eins dieser gern geschürten Vorurteile


----------



## herethic (26. Januar 2010)

Heutzutage müssen Eltern eben mehr Arbeiten.Im gegensatz zu früher arbeiten jetzt auch mehr Frauen,damit man sich mehr leisten kann.
Dann bekommt ein Kind halt eine PS3 damit es sich nicht langweilt und die Eltern kümmern sich um die Arbeit.


----------



## rebel4life (26. Januar 2010)

Spiegel ist nicht immer gut recherchiert, Günter Wallraff ist da ein ganzes Stück besser.


----------



## ShiZon (26. Januar 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Das halte ich übrigens auch für eins dieser gern geschürten Vorurteile



Das sind keine Vorurteile das sind tatsachen und außerdem schreib ich auch das es ausnahmen gibt, es liegt wirklich zum Teil an der Gesellschaft, das die Jugendlichen sich in eine Online-Welt zurück ziehen.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Januar 2010)

Es hat angefangen. Man, gleich am Anfang so ein Quatsch.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Januar 2010)

Das ist ne Wiederholung.
Das lief schon mal...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Spiegel/Spiegel TV ist vielzu Unionsnah,alsdas sie Positiv über Spiele berichten würden.


Aus welchem Paralleluniversum stammst du denn ?! 

Rudolf Augstein rotiert grad im Grabe .....


----------



## ZeroToxin (27. Januar 2010)

hmm.. also ich hab mir grad eben n teil bis zur werbung angesehn.. 

wiederholung stimmt schonmal. aber aus welchem jahr issn das bitte?

also was ich z.b. auf der LAN gesehn hab, reicht das von win98 über ME bishin zu XP ^^ 

ahjo und WoW hatte damals 8 millionen accounts.. nuja mittlerweile liegt das irgendwo zwischen 14 und 20.. also doch scho n weilchen her wo das gedreht wurde. 

aber dennoch ganz amüsant das anzusehn


----------



## Secondhandgamer (27. Januar 2010)

Habe es mir auch zum zweiten mal angetan!

Der der sich wegen einem Virus auf den Rechner nen neuen Pc kauft , brauch echt ne Freundin  , zumindestens damals 
Ich bin Gamer kein Techniker, die Aussage der Sprecherin

Vollidiot trift es besser


----------



## Eifelsniper (27. Januar 2010)

Secondhandgamer schrieb:


> Habe es mir auch zum zweiten mal angetan!
> 
> Der der sich wegen einem Virus auf den Rechner nen neuen Pc kauft , brauch echt ne Freundin  , zumindestens damals
> Ich bin Gamer kein Techniker, die Aussage der Sprecherin
> ...



Jo und dann kein Geld mehr für ein Frühstückzu Geil


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Januar 2010)

Ja, und dann so ne geile aussage "hatte noch nie so viele Bilder in der Sekunde ... also ein Traum!!!":lol


----------



## ole88 (27. Januar 2010)

also der bericht war ja sowas von voreingenommen und arm, dachte eigentlich der sei besser, aber das is ja sowas von mies gemacht gewessen


----------



## riedochs (27. Januar 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> also der bericht war ja sowas von voreingenommen und arm, dachte eigentlich der sei besser, aber das is ja sowas von mies gemacht gewessen



Wiso wusste ich das nur?


----------



## ole88 (27. Januar 2010)

ka^^
normalerweise berichten die ja besser und seriöser aber der bericht is wohl auch etwas älter


----------



## Gamer-King (27. Januar 2010)

Also hat man nix verpasst wenn man den Bericht nicht gelesen hat?


----------



## ZeroToxin (27. Januar 2010)

nö nich wirklich ^^

aber irgendwie war der intressant..

vor allem da meine Frau den auch gesehn hat und mich die ganze Zeit vorwurfsvoll von der seite ansah da ich auch mal so sachen wie WoW gezockt hatte xD


----------



## plichi (27. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Spiegel/Spiegel TV ist vielzu Unionsnah,alsdas sie Positiv über Spiele berichten würden.



spiegel ist unionsnah?? linker als der spiegel gehts ja kaum noch..


----------



## kuer (27. Januar 2010)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Was will man heutzutage erwarten, die Eltern schaffen es kaum noch ihre Kinder zu erziehen, weil sie alle zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind und die Kids zum Teil auf sich allein gestellt sind. Es mag ausnahmen geben wo sich die Eltern Zeit für ihre Kinder nehmen, viele Kinder werden auch gemobbt was auch dazu führen kann, das sie sich in eine Scheinwelt begeben z. B. WoW um dort frei zu sein und keine Angst mehr haben sich mit der Realität auseinander zu setzen, die Sucht- bzw. Verlierungsgefahr ist bei Online Games hoch, da sie ständig aktualisiert werden und immer wieder was neues raus kommt. Die einzigste Möglichkeit sein Kind zu beschützen sehe ich darin, seinem Kind zu zuhören und auf die Probleme ein zu gehen. Dafür brauche ich kein Spiegel TV.


 

Bitte nicht das Lied: Die armen Kinder von heute, haben es so schwer!!!
Das ist unfug. Es liegt am unvermögen der Jugend von heute, den Tag zu gestallten und sinnvoll zu nutzen. Das Faulheitsgen der heutigen Generation ist gerade zu übermächtig. Das einzige Sinnen und Trachten der heutigen Generation liegt in Partys und Chillen.Die Situation der Eltern ist damals wie heute die selbe. Meine Eltern musten damals beide arbeiten und niemand war für mich den ganzen Tag da, weil einfach das Geld nicht gereicht hat. Ich bin heute selber Vater und ich und meine Frau müssen arbeiten um Geld genug zu haben. Also ist es ein bischen einfach alles auf die Eltern zu schieben. Die Jugend von heute hat auch ein Hirn zum Denken. Wann wollen sie anfangen es zu nutzen. Mein Sohn hat Glück, das meine Frau zu 85% Behindert ist, so ist sie wehnigstens ab und zu, zu Hause. Also ich halte nicht davon den Eltern die ganze Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben, für das eigene unvermögen seinen Tag zu gestallten. 
Das ist meine persönliche Meinung dazu. Sorry für off Top.
Ich halte von solchen Sendungen nichts. Die sind meist schlecht informiert und laufen den Klisches hinter her.


----------



## fuddles (27. Januar 2010)

Generationenkonflikt! Meine Oma hat Party gemacht, meine Mutter hat Party gemacht, ich hab Party gemacht und meine Tocher wird wohl auch Party machen. 
Ey Leude, hädds domols ach PC genn, dann hätte man schon 1960 gemeckert, das die ollen Jugendlichen nur an der Kiste sitzen^^ 
Das müsste den Meißten doch klar sein, das Faulheit und die Diskussion darüber ein menschliches Problem ist das sich solang zurück verfolgen läßt wie wir auf diesem Planeten krabbeln.

Der Spiegel Bericht über die LanKiddies war leider eher schlecht als recht. 
Mag daran liegen das der Bericht ansich schön älter ist und die Medien noch nicht so recht wußten wie sie mit dem Thema umgehen sollen.


----------



## Eifelsniper (27. Januar 2010)

Jede Generation hat/hatte ihre Laster da war es der Rock n Roll der tabu war, dann die Hippie Zeit und halt die PC Generation!
  Mein Onkel (Gott hab ihn Seelig) hat mich auch immer zu getextet mit vor PC (Damals der C 64 )hocken schlecht für die Augen  soll raus gehen bla bla, aber er als Alt Hippie hat sich regelmäßig die Birne zu gekifft und zu Bob Marley Luft Gitarre gespielt  (habs echt gesehen und ich hatte ANGST)
  Die einen machen Realitätsflucht mit Drogen die anderen zocken…was ist da wohl die bessere Wahl?
Ich Spiele auch viel...hab Frau und Kinder und es gehta uch alles normal!der Älteste ist jetzt 8 und wenn er anfangen will zu zocken werd ich ihn nicht aufhalten(aber drauf achten wieviel und was )


----------



## GOD-ZillA (27. Januar 2010)

erstens ehh nix neues aus der fernsehlandschaft und zweitens news von gestern ...


----------



## Rotax (27. Januar 2010)

YouTube - (1/9) Gefangen im Netz - Die Online-Generation


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Januar 2010)

Warum ist es eigentlich meistens so dass die alte Generation einen Hass auf die junge hat?


----------



## DarkMo (27. Januar 2010)

weil die alten aus ihren fehlern gelernt hat und einsieht, was se fürn mist gebaut haben und die neuen generationen diese fehler aber partout selber nochmal durchleben wollen ^^ würde ich jetz sagen *g* wenn mein sohn das mchen würde, was ich gemacht hab alles - oi ^^ ich wäre nich gut drauf xD


----------



## _Snaker_ (28. Januar 2010)

leider ne wiederholung, allein schon wie die rechner aussehen ^^
außerdem kenn nich die folge schon...

auf der northcon 2009 war auch ein kamerateam von spiegel tv, ich dachte die nutzen das videomaterial von dort...aber nichts is...


----------



## tm0975 (28. Januar 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich schaus mir an, kam am samstag erst über 4std über zagreb sarajevo etc. was da von 1992 bis 1999 abging, echt krass vor allem die bilder und was da sonst abging damals war echt traurig das die welt zugeschaut hat.
> 
> naja ma gugen ob die so genau berichten



das hab ich acuh gesehen. ganz schön abartig, war in den 90er jahren noch alles in europa möglich war.


----------



## robsta (28. Januar 2010)

ich habe es leider verpasst ;( kommt eine Wiederholung ?


----------



## Rotax (31. Januar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> YouTube - (1/9) Gefangen im Netz - Die Online-Generation




*10 Zeichen*


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2010)

Die Sendung muss man sich auch nicht anschauen, wird halt wieder komplett schwachsinnig drüber berichtet.


----------

